
The ghost moose, the drone and the search for a winter-tick cure - pera
https://thenarwhal.ca/ghost-moose-drone-search-for-a-winter-tick-cure/
======
pvaldes
You must choose, predators or parasites. Is always the same.

You don't allow predators to clean the populations, you will have parasites
and diseases. Either one or the other.

The unwritten laws of this planet are clear about it: Herbivores must be
controlled. They are a menace for the entire ecosystem built over plant's
activity.

Predators are often the right option in terms of people security. Ticks will
send more people to the hospital than wolves. And not all people attacked by
diseases carried by ticks survive at middle term.

So, the idea is smart, amateurs are welcomed, but a professional would knew
better because the solution here would lie probably more in terms of removing
moose than saving moose.

~~~
mobilefriendly
Expanded hunting or culling the population by wildlife officers are another
option.

------
chrisbennet
This is real problem back in Maine where I'm from.

